

Videos from Reflections | Projections 2009. - stse
http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/conference/2009/video/

======
stse
More info at <http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/conference/2009/speakers.html> and
<http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/conference/2009/schedule.html>

